# Hair Algae Floating?



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

This might sound crazy but I have a dedicated green hair algae tank...

Recently I noticed the algae clumping up and floating to the top of the tank. Anyone know why? Is this natural behavior?


----------



## tous (Jun 22, 2017)

My moss tanks do this (free floating giant clumps of javamoss), they just catch a bit of bubbles, float up, then being at the top they tend to get more\hold onto bubbles and stay there. Gotta squeeze out some air.


----------

